# Project Freeride



## petergreen (May 10, 2016)

This is an idea I've been considering for awhile but I think I am finally almost in a position to execute it. I want to purchase a vehicle, probably a used conversion van for now, and dedicate it to picking up hitchhikers and other nomads. The project has a few goals. First is getting people from Point A to B or at least further along. Second is to foster friendships among other travelers. Third is instilling the idea that even though we live in a chaotic, crazy and dangerous world we can still be kind and selfless.

I will dump everything I have into acquiring the vehicle and ensuring that it's insured, fueled and maintained for a year. If riders wish to contribute to the project with gas money, motor oil or food for the driver they can but nothing will ever be asked. Any contribution must be made freely from the one giving the gift. If I've learned anything during all my wandering it's that people are basically cool and will do what's good most of the time.

Project Freeride is an expression of that belief. I will probably wander in a series of giant loops taking me from one coast to the other, swinging through various mid western states in the process. Anybody looking for a lift will be picked up and carried as far as they want to go. I anticipate the debut of Project Freeride in the weeks leading up to the jambo. Her maiden voyage will be to Slab City. Those needing a ride to the event will be picked up until we can't cram anyone else into the vehicle.

We will then revel and have a grand old time at the jambo and then I will drive people on to the next adventure. The ultimate goal is create a perpetual hitchhiking machine. A never ending rubber tramp ark that will carry our kind across this great land. Wherever she parks is home. Her destination is nowhere. And when she dies I will acquire a new vehicle and start it all over. If I spend the rest of my life doing this I will be a happy man when I die.


----------



## Brother X (May 10, 2016)

In 1984 I was picked up on the 101 in California, just outside of Redding by a guy in a RV, who called himself the Captain. When I looked in the RV, 5 other hitchhikers and their packs were strewn across the floor, drinking beer and playing music. In the 80s, it seemed like there were one or more hitchhikers at every off ramp on the 101. Now, not so much.

The Captain and all inside yelled, "Welcome aboard!" and I climbed inside where I was handed a cold beer (it was blazing hot outside) and asked where I was going. When I said Portland, the Captain said, "No problem!"

As we drove along I sat up front with the Captain and engaged in chit-chat. Eventually it came out that his destination was "nowhere" and that he had bought the RV the year before and had decided that for his retirement, he would drive up and down the length of the west coast, giving hitchhikers rides. At night he would pull over on the roadside (easier to do in 84) and everyone would pile out, some sleeping on the beach, others under the RV. The next morning everyone would gather at the RV and make a communal breakfast, each contributing what they could.

I rode with "Cap" and the revolving band of hitchers until Portland, where he dropped me off close to downtown and pulled away, with the sounds of mirth and merriment pouring from within. I sometimes wonder what ever happened to the Captain.


----------



## NihilenEnfer (May 10, 2016)

I wish you the best of luck! I had a similar idea in mind when I bought an old school bus. The fucker ended up completely breaking down in my girlfriend's mom's yard.


----------



## Tude (May 10, 2016)

@Brother X - "the captain" that is awesome that you found him (or he found you)!


----------



## Brother X (May 10, 2016)

Tude said:


> @Brother X - "the captain" that is awesome that you found him (or he found you)!



Thanks. I had been standing at that on-ramp for 2 days! On the back of the on-ramp sign, someone had written: "No dope, no hope, no ride, so I died." I guess that was a notorious ramp to be stuck on. LOL. Every time I tried to walk out a CHP would run me back down to the ramp. The last time he told me he'd lock me up if he saw me on the highway again, even if I was in the ditch! Thank the gods for the Captain.


----------



## deleted user (May 10, 2016)

do you have a schedule for where you're going when you do this? interested in slab city. 

the project sounds wonderful and it's pleasant to see such kind hearted actions.


----------



## petergreen (May 11, 2016)

I've pitched the idea to a few people who have the resources to make this a reality. They seem impressed with the idea. I will be meeting with them further over the next few days. I have no set time table but this could be a reality in as little as a month or two. I will be on the road by August or September at the latest.

I will probably do a "dry run" to Slab City before the Jambo and then swing back around in a loop before returning in October for the Jambo after picking up some books and other travelers. The vehicle itself will likely be a cargo van that's been modified. If you are interested in helping to modify the interior or exterior let me know. Graffiti artists, carpenters or people who are just creative. I want this vehicle to end up as an expression of it's passengers.


----------



## Brother X (May 11, 2016)

petergreen said:


> I've pitched the idea to a few people who have the resources to make this a reality. They seem impressed with the idea. I will be meeting with them further over the next few days. I have no set time table but this could be a reality in as little as a month or two. I will be on the road by August or September at the latest.
> 
> I will probably do a "dry run" to Slab City before the Jambo and then swing back around in a loop before returning in October for the Jambo after picking up some books and other travelers. The vehicle itself will likely be a cargo van that's been modified. If you are interested in helping to modify the interior or exterior let me know. Graffiti artists, carpenters or people who are just creative. I want this vehicle to end up as an expression of it's passengers.



Just a thought: Carry markers and paints with you and let any hitchhiker you pick up leave their mark on the van when you drop them off, circumstances permitting.


----------

